# Pioneer speaker question...



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

See if you can look in the trunk at the speakers there might be stamping on them as to the ohm rating.


----------



## fredmr (Dec 22, 2011)

Replacing 2 Ohm speakers w/ 4 Ohm speakers is not a problem. The slight decrease in volume due to the impedance increase is usually made up for by better sensitivity/quality/etc. 

As far as the amp... you'll probably spend less time using a LOC and your own wiring than trying to replace the factory amp.


----------

